# Recently Purchased GTO and Need Advice on Exhaust/Dyno Tuning



## rezarxt (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey guys just purchased an 05 GTO with 17k miles. She is in perfect shape and is completely stock. Im 22 and in the army. 

Now I am coming from the Mustang community and previously had a Mustang GT (as well as 06 Honda CBR600rr). With a mustang GT, you didnt really see any HP difference with installing headers. 

My question is, with my new GTO and about 2k for mods, what should I do?

I was going to take it to F-Body Central in Baltimore, MD to get it dyno tuned but I want your advice before I talk to them.

Is it worth it to pay for headers, midpipe, and catback? Or do I just want midpipe/catback with a dyno tune? Do I need a CAI or just K&N? 

Im looking for solid advice and remember I have about 2k to spend (can get a little more if needed). Thanks a lot and I look forward to joining the community.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Headers and a tune is a great start.


----------



## Cherry8605 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm in the same exact boat. Just got my 04 two days ago and have a little over $2k to spend on initial mods. There was a good full reply that someone put on my first post. See if you can click on my name and navigate to it. It's somewhere on the "New Members" section of the forum.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f37/basic-mod-list-noobs-34256/


----------



## campbellvt (Oct 26, 2010)

PM me when you get a chance. I was in your exact spot about a year and a half ago. I'd have done more in that time if it wasn't for deployments, but I think that I can help point you in the right direction with some of the beginning mods. 2K can definitely get you a good start and basis for future mods. As for the simple CAI answer, looks like most of the guys that know their stuff go OTRCAI (over the radiator). It won't give a gigantic edge over the standard CAIs, but with pricing nearly the same, I'd say it's a good buy.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Oh but it will give you a much much greater advantage than a CAI.


----------



## campbellvt (Oct 26, 2010)

Based on what exactly? If you're referring to the setup and how well placed or accessible it is to the "natural" effect of forced induction from going at greater speeds that would hold true if you were going a few hundred miles per hour. Outside of that, I've seen both dyno on the same set up and the results are +/- 2whp, not worth pontification over one being "better" than another.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I'll let svede input on this if he reads it. He is the one who designed it, so he can give you all the exact reasons as to why it is so much better.

But while we wait, let me ask you something. All the other intakes are labeled as CAI's correct? Where exactly are they getting that "cold air"? Last time I checked, the intakes are located in an area where the only air they are receiving, is heated air from the engine. Both the Svede and Varaam OTRCAI are designed to receive air from the front scoops of the car, thus allowing for it to receive the "cold air" it actually was intended for. I can argue with you all day, but there is a reason why the OTRCAI was designed and produced. There is also a very distinct reason as to why the K&N and all the other intakes of that same design are far inferior than the Svede and Varaam. Go on any forum and ask which of the two designs works better and let me know the answer. You can not argue the facts.


----------



## campbellvt (Oct 26, 2010)

You should probably stick with your original plan and let someone explain what you failed to do. There was no argument that "cold air" was something to defend at all, definitely not cold air with any of the set ups no matter where it is placed. But I don't buy that direct air passage through the hood scoops is going to have a temperature difference making any real, measurable advantage. If the OTR setup compressed air that would make it arguable, but I'm pretty sure that would be the purpose behind FI and why it wouldn't be something priced at $250. If you're going to take the time to say a product is "so much better" take the time to explain the theory behind it and sound credible. 

That being said, I've gone to Svede before for advice on certain set ups, so yes, I'd like to hear his more educated response.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

The K&N Intake is labeled as a CAI. Just as the stock intake, they pull air in from the engine bay. How could something be labeled as a CAI when it does not intake any cool air? As for the OTRCAI, it takes air in from in front of the radiator and airflow travels through the front grilles. I don't care whether you believe it or not, the tests don't lie. The IAT temperatures are way higher in your traditional CAI. With the OTRCAI, the IAT temperatures were a lot cooler and were a lot more consistent. There have been tons of test done and tons of research that went into this product before it was mass produced. If your here to argue whether the K&N is better than the OTRCAI, then your incredibly wrong. The K&N actually has been proven through tests to many times be worse than the stock intake. So there was an issue with cold air and warm air from the engine bay.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Ram air does not and cannot occur at speeds that can be handled by any car, with the exception of ITBs, but that's simply by the nature of those particular intake manifolds themselves.

With that said, a pipe with a cone filter on it located behind the headlight is







, since it sits behind the plane of the radiator, and heatsoaks like a black T-shirt on a sunny day. Does it pull in cold air? Probably. Does that cold air actually reach the intake ports before the heated up piping negates it's purpose? Not much. The purpose of OTR is to give a direct supply of ambient temperature air while keeping the airbox out of the plane of the radiator, which throws off 200ish degree temps. Does that give you an idea?

Buy what you want. If you've got your heart set on a genuine K&N CAI, go for it. Maybe you like the looks. Maybe you don't feel like waiting a month for UPS to bring you an OTR. Nobody here is going to beat you over the head for whatever you get.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f38/how-diy-otrcai-warning-56k-18805/ Skip to post #18 its starts there and keep reading.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

rezarxt said:


> Hey guys just purchased an 05 GTO with 17k miles. She is in perfect shape and is completely stock. Im 22 and in the army.
> 
> Now I am coming from the Mustang community and previously had a Mustang GT (as well as 06 Honda CBR600rr). With a mustang GT, you didnt really see any HP difference with installing headers.
> 
> ...


I also just came from the mustang community. I had an 06 mustang gt. Regarding headers, just like in the mustang community, shorty headers will not add that much but L/T will add about 20-25 in these cars as well as mustangs. The GTO seems to respond better to a cam than mustangs do. I would say you will pick up about 80-90 hp with a cam instal along with L/T headers, and a dynotune. I would guesstimate the total cost parts and labor to be just under $2500.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I recommend the SAI (S*** Air Intake). I use it on mine. It completely removes the exhaust system after the Headers and the air intake tubing wraps around (through the use of 2 crazy straws) and connects to the back of the Headers. Some fabrication is required to match the 3mm straw opening to the headers...and granted, the straws are plastic, but the results are amazing! 

No tune required.


----------

